# should I bag it? mk6 jetta content oh my!



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

best of the mk6 fronts and the beam of a mk4 haha. why not. another first? btw i still have the bentleys laying around  

pics for clicks


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

just don't promise shots of titties and not deliver. 

will be watching


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Do it...do it now! :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

pleasee do!


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes! I have been waiting for this thread for like a week now lol. 

Does it use the same suspension as the mkv? 

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

yes and no. Thre fronts are the same as the mk6 but the rear end is a torsion beam based on the mk4 :screwy:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

passat_98 said:


> yes and no. Thre fronts are the same as the mk6 but the rear end is a torsion beam based on the mk4 :screwy:


 wow cant beleive they went backwards on that part


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

GLI's will be IRS though wont they? This is so darn weird of them. 

Oh and yes, plz do.


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

the gli with have everything. discs instead or drums. the electro mechanical steering not hydraulic. soft interior not hard plastic. hid's, independent suspension, and a slew of other things


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll believe it when I see it. The SEL was suppose to have an IRS when talk first started but that didn't happen. I actually find it fun to drive even with the beam and drum brakes. It reminds me of my old B5


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

rear suspension is less like a mk4 and more like a old crx/sentra with a solid beam and a panhard bar


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

do it! :thumbup::thumbup: 

have you test fit the bentleys? 

wondering how fitment would be on the mk6's... what kind of offsets they can pull off as the rears cant camber and mk5's needed pretty high offsets in comparison to mk4's


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

passat_98 said:


> best of the mk6 fronts and the beam of a mk4 haha. why not. another first? btw i still have the bentleys laying around
> 
> pics for clicks


 **** your jetta i want that epic trailer in the background :laugh:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

ForVWLife said:


> **** your jetta i want that epic trailer in the background :laugh:


 I want the car (blown SS) in it and the truck that pulls it


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

f_399 said:


> do it! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> have you test fit the bentleys?
> 
> wondering how fitment would be on the mk6's... what kind of offsets they can pull off as the rears cant camber and mk5's needed pretty high offsets in comparison to mk4's


 I'm done with tucking


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Its about that time. 

Get to work.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

ohhh this will be superb!


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Do it. I am also surprised that they went backwards in technology. I was wandering around the dealership yesterday morning, still can't make up my mind if I like the new Jetta or not :thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

its all about cutting cost and keeping the car comparable to other cars in the market


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

a2lowvw said:


> its all about cutting cost and keeping the car comparable to other cars in the market


 yes it is. That's why I'm doing a budget build on this.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

passat_98 said:


> yes it is. That's why I'm doing a budget build on this.


 oh phoq i'm rolling. have anything you've ever built been on a budget? opcorn:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

a2lowvw said:


> oh phoq i'm rolling. have anything you've ever built been on a budget? opcorn:


 I usually start with a budget then blow right though it


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

i'll be watching! i really like the mk6 jettas!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

passat_98 said:


> I usually start with a budget then blow right though it


 ya i hear ya. my coupe is far above and beyond what i was expecting and it still isn't done.... hurry up and get that ish done


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

a2lowvw said:


> ya i hear ya. my coupe is far above and beyond what i was expecting and it still isn't done.... hurry up and get that ish done


 I gotta get bags now. The boss lady won't give me my bags off her tiguan


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

well, you already have the rear brackets.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

and an extra 380 laying around


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Oh dip. Do it to it.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

watching :thumbup:


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

suscribed


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Damn Matt... this shall be sick. I second the fact that you can never keep a budget build. :laugh:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

You have issues :laugh: :thumbup: Do EET


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

dont tease.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Mother****ing yes!


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

Do ittttt


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hype.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

mega hype.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Having second thoughts. I might just get springs :-/


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

passat_98 said:


> Having second thoughts. I might just get springs :-/


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

lame


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

From full of win to full of fail :thumbdown:.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

passat_98 said:


> Hype.


this


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## brandonfast (Sep 11, 2007)

take a real good look at the space between the gas filler neck and the trailing arm. its super close. and the panhard bar is another obstacle. i dont think is worth the trouble trying to bag a mk6 rear beam suspension.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

just dooo ittt


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

well if you dont do it somone else will.


your loss.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

passat_98 said:


> Having second thoughts. I might just get springs :-/


what did the people from the car lounge finally get to you.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

fasttt600 said:


> what did the people from the car lounge finally get to you.


nah my ****ty paychecks have


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

passat_98 said:


>












do it!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

NOW I HAVE TO!!!!



brandonfast said:


> take a real good look at the space between the gas filler neck and the trailing arm. its super close. and the panhard bar is another obstacle. i dont think is worth the trouble trying to bag a mk6 rear beam suspension.


Good point. I double checked it and it'll clear


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

subd


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Doo it.:thumbup:


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

passat_98 said:


>


I hate these rear beam setups, makes the wheels sit funny :sly:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just like the mk4, nothing new


----------



## Bizob (Oct 3, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> do it!


Damn! I'm thinking about it now... Nice pshop, btw.

Since you're so good at Photoshop... *If you don't mind*, I'd love to see mine lowered, but just so the wheel gap is flush (say 2"-2.5")?

[removed images]

Thanks!!


----------



## Bizob (Oct 3, 2010)

Nevermind, I took care of it, , thanks. It's sloppy 'cause I used MS Paint... I don't have Photoshop.

Edit: I removed all my pics because this is passat_98's thread, not mine...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

ive thought about selling the audi and getting one of these. am i crazy? lol is just the jetta using a rear beam set up? i thought the mk6 was basically still based off the mk5 platform. or is that just the golf/gti?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

I heard VW released a base model jetta with a rear beam and drum brakes. They will also be releasing a GLI with IRS and disc brakes, as well as a a model between the base and GLI with IRS and disc brakes.

I think the mk6 jetta is quite nice looking. It looks much better than the mk5, imo.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

the golf/gti is pretty much a facelift but the Jetta is a whole new platform in the rear. 

only pic I know of the rear


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

do work, then when i move to texas ill shoot it for you


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Do itttttt:thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

d.tek said:


> do work, then when i move to texas ill shoot it for you


what part of texas are you moving too?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

To answer the question, of course do it. Just sucks what they did with that rear suspension. Wonder if the great plates would work on it?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

VAGwhore said:


> To answer the question, of course do it. Just sucks what they did with that rear suspension. Wonder if the great plates would work on it?


 That was my thought but they actually used a new style rear end.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

passat_98 said:


> what part of texas are you moving too?


 dallas.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

d.tek said:


> dallas.


 Bailing on us again.... I keed, Im super pumped for you getting into that grad program.


----------



## Bizob (Oct 3, 2010)

passat_98 said:


> the golf/gti is pretty much a facelift but the Jetta is a whole new platform in the rear.
> 
> only pic I know of the rear


 If I'd known that pic would be re-posted, I would have rinsed off my suspension first...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I've been working on things. Ashley's tig had a blowout so we've been trying to get it running again. The 20's have been a pain since we've had them, but 've got the bentley's prepped for paint.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i wanna seeeee this done


----------



## mk2glisean (Aug 21, 2007)

sub'd


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

Bentley's going on mk6 or tig


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

The tig till the air on the jetta is done


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

subscribed..


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

definitely subscribed


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

we need pictures of the tig with the bentleys on it


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

i'd love to see how this turns out as i just got my jetta.


----------



## MrMark4 GLi (Jul 26, 2010)

GTIzlatko said:


> i'd love to see how this turns out as i just got my jetta.


what happened to u leaving the car alone? 

http://golfmkv.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2721101&postcount=28


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

thats why i am waiting for this one ... i need to be pushed over the edge.:laugh:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

or just beat him to it and be my hero :thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

Ben from RI said:


> or just beat him to it and be my hero :thumbup:


only if money wasn't an issue, but thats never gonna happen :banghead:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

it's not dead, yet


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

passat_98 said:


> it's not dead, yet


I think it might be.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

The growing pile of parts says no


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Zang. :thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

should I? sorry for the ms paint


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow... that would look fantastic! Please do :thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

sizing might be a little off but they'd be 17's, but I have seen RS's on mk6 gti's


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Haven't you decided yet?
I think you should go for it.
I have no one in Turkey for trouble shooting or servicing my air ride but I'm going to do it anyway 

Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

When is a airride in there? If you make it back to the Jetta in a container and come in so Wörthersee 2011 and we do a Jetta 1-6 meeting.

The new jetta just looks hot!

a little fake to me:wave:




i ♥ the Mk6 jetta...it is bagged :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

JettaJokar said:


> the Mk6 jetta...it is bagged :thumbup:


Is that for real bagged or P-shop bagged?


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Is that for real bagged or P-shop bagged?



no not really...i wish :laugh:

its a fake


----------



## ac1dburn (Mar 14, 2009)

*Mine*

no PS here.










working on getting it lower.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

so sick


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

ac1dburn said:


> no PS here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


air?? looks sick. slowly getting tired of blq's though.


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

nice brown mk6, how about some updates on other the jetta


----------



## DubHunter11 (Mar 23, 2009)

bag it!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

KyleCrish said:


> air?? looks sick. slowly getting tired of blq's though.


x2 ^^^ looks excellent tho! :thumbup:

Super Concave Bronze BLQ's however might take a little longer to wear on me 
:biggrinsanta::grinsanta::snowcool:

also......Bag. That. Thing. Stat.
Pleeez
opcorn:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Parts









Trunk









Got the rears done but they need tweaking


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh my god finally. This thread was playing games with my emotions for so long...


:thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

At last


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

rears need moar low


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

front looks good, what cups are you running in the back?


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

nasty!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

d cups. I've got to tear them down again to see whats hanging up and I'll probably trim them. It also could be the stock rear shock stopping me. all the bump stops have been removed


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

It looks really weird from otherwise it's turned around, back deeper than the front.
Wow it really fast since Amis zag with something new model air in there?!

Let's see what you are doing ever so! front is cool in any case already! Bentley then on it?


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

that looks really good matt


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't really care for mk6 jettas but that looks really nice good job


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

these rears are killing me. They won't got low and they are stiff as ****. I'm going to try a UA single bellow to see if it's and better. I know it'll go lower but I really want comfort right now. If I hit a dip my ass comes outta the seat. Or I'll have to wait till 1552 and airlift get something for the mk6 rear


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Is it stiff because you're running them at a high PSI? You could always try little 1 or 1/2 gallon tanks inline with each rear corner as accumulators.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

No, i can barely stand it at 20psi and it only gets worse the higher I go. the car is really light in the rear so I think that's what's making it so bouncy


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Add some dead hookers to the trunk setup and you're good


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

James Himself said:


> Add some dead hookers to the trunk setup and you're good


Those ain't cheap. Do you know shop that sells dead hooker reps? :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

try craigslist in the "seeking women" forum, im sure youll have luck. as long as you dont mind getting your hands dirty


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I talked with 1552 today about it and thier troubles with the mk6. They say after christmas they'll be working on a kit for the rear with airlift to make it low(using a sleeve bag). I don't know if I can wait that long but on the other hand I don't want to buy UA bags to have the same ****ty ride even if it went lower :facepalm:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

just buy a chapman universal and go to town for now


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

passat_98 said:


> I talked with 1552 today about it and thier troubles with the mk6. They say after christmas they'll be working on a kit for the rear with airlift to make it low(using a sleeve bag). I don't know if I can wait that long but on the other hand I don't want to buy UA bags to have the same ****ty ride even if it went lower :facepalm:


Don't worry - we won't sleep on this. Our car needs more low too, so we're properly motivated.

Having Jesse from Air Lift on hand whenever we need is also in your favor


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm about to stuff my trunk for of wheels to add some weight to see it that'd help a bit


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I want them to make a Jetta coupe, I got some crazy plans for one of those things...

Looks good Matt, just get the Bs on there and it'll be dope.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

as low as she'll go for photos until 1552 does work


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

passat_98 said:


> as low as she'll go for photos until 1552 does work


No pressure 

FTR, we're also working on a rear disc swap and rear axle relocation kit


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> No pressure
> 
> FTR, we're also working on a rear disc swap and rear axle relocation kit


Funny you should say that. I was just looking at the pics and thinking to myself "stupid drum brakes." Looks really good man. I wanna see the B's on it now. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

didnt mk6 rears go back to the solid rear axle? and do thet really have drums in the rear?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Vdubed13 said:


> didnt mk6 rears go back to the solid rear axle? and do thet really have drums in the rear?


Look at his pics. Drums.


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

SMG8vT said:


> Look at his pics. Drums.


i did just couldnt believe it...


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I was supprised with drums with the first picture he added.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep solid beam and drums. It's a lighter car so you don't feel any different, just looks bad


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

It does not at times been good! But like the rims to me at all ... a BBS LM wheels would be great, or the "3-piece froged BLG" of Rotiform


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Howdy Matt, howz it goin?! 
The Jetta is looking good bro! :beer:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

well its just the low end model that has a solid beam right? i thought thats what i heard.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah gli, tdi, and some sel have IRS


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

passat_98 said:


> Yeah gli, tdi, and some sel have IRS


Nah, only GLI has IRS.

SEL, TDI and GLI have rear discs.


----------



## jvonn (Nov 24, 2010)

passat_98 said:


> as low as she'll go for photos until 1552 does work


damn i think i changed my dislike for new jettas


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

passat_98 said:


> as low as she'll go for photos until 1552 does work


Looks good! needs more low though 


I wonder if anyone made great plates for the mk6's to center those rear wheels.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

The fronts are not all the way down, the rears are screwed cause of the new rear suspension. 1552 says they will be working on a great plate but the suspesion is really different from a mkiv. It's a panhard beam instead of a torsion beam


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

hmmm so it won't go down any further?? you think the great plate will work?


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

i think looks better with bigger rims :biggrinsanta:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I have bigger rims for it.....remember these http://gawa86.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/3969749857_84149b524a_o.jpg I just need to get them polished and put on. I have tires for them already. The only problem with the new jetta is the fenders/offsets are worse than the mkV so be prepared for poke


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes, the offset is real bad ... but looks really cool!

We've got a few mill off the rim or turn off. or you sell the Bentley and pick rims with more offset


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

more poke = better stance. atleast in the rear. i dont think that photoshop from jettajokar looks good at all.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

out of focus but you get the idea


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

Matt it looks absolutely awesome!! Take a 215/35 R19 and let it rock and the tire stretch :snowcool:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

looks perfect, and i agree with the tire size mentioned above me.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

watching


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumbup: Can't wait to see this finished up. Wonder if this will be done before 1552's???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> :thumbup: Can't wait to see this finished up. Wonder if this will be done before 1552's???


Bastard


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

What now 1552? lol jk fender is sitting on the tire


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Needs more low.:laugh:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I still do need a notch, but don't forget those are 17's


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Hahaha I was teasing, looks great. Awesome job.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

oh my gaud


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

ride height looks good but def needs bigger wheels


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

a2lowvw said:


> ride height looks good but def needs bigger wheels


Anything but Rotiforms. I'll cry.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Props. Never really like mk6's until this one....


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

Matt that's ever cool! And there have no indentation? So if the front and back for 3 inch go down, it is almost a body drop


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

needs less +camber in the rear. otherwise aint to shabby.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

It's solid rear beam. There is no camber


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

passat_98 said:


> It's solid rear beam. There is no camber


For now


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

:thumbup:
well done Matt.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I couldn't help it. :laugh:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5137735-A-pretty-hot-MK6-Jetta-_


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

passat_98 said:


> out of focus but you get the idea


I didnt really like the mk6 before, this changed my opinion. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

I wanna see it with the Bs on!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

the B's are at the polisher! I got the tires today but I think I'll keep it a secret for a while once I get them on


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

passat_98 said:


> I couldn't help it. :laugh:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5137735-A-pretty-hot-MK6-Jetta-_


I really enjoy how you got a thread closed without doing much other than posting pictures, people hated it that much that they had to lock the thread. HAHA. 



passat_98 said:


> the B's are at the polisher! I got the tires today but I think I'll keep it a secret for a while once I get them on


No you wont, didnt you learn anything from TCL, you LOVE attention....

B's getting fully polished?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> I really enjoy how you got a thread closed without doing much other than posting pictures, people hated it that much that they had to lock the thread. HAHA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha...I know. NO "VW" left on the vwvortex :laugh: and my CC thread made it to 8 pages 

Yep getting fully polished


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

passat_98 said:


> haha...I know. NO "VW" left on the vwvortex :laugh: and my CC thread made it to 8 pages
> 
> Yep getting fully polished


Maybe I should post the B5.5 up there and if people say it should be lit on fire then I could post the after shots, maybe they might even feel bad  :what: :facepalm:

What size tire you going to run on the B's? 215s?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

that would be funny yet sad. Your 5.5 was what my dreams were made of. I trying a nitto 215/35, a buddy of mine had the 215 on an 8.5 and the stretch almost matched my 452 on a 9 so I hoping it'll stretch more than the falkens


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

passat_98 said:


> I couldn't help it. :laugh:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5137735-A-pretty-hot-MK6-Jetta-_


:laugh: 


I hate the people in TCL :thumbdown:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Yess!!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

whatever happened to hot pink bentleys :laugh:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

passat_98 said:


>


 wow, can't wait to see them mounted.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

the chrome looks a little foggy or blurry. i hope its just the picture. 

those will look sick on the car. im not a fan of the nothelles or whatever they are called. those look best on 80's bimmers and mk2's.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

KyleCrish said:


> the chrome looks a little foggy or blurry. i hope its just the picture.
> 
> those will look sick on the car. im not a fan of the nothelles or whatever they are called. those look best on 80's bimmers and mk2's.


 that's because it's polish and not chrome 

How do you like me now?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

well thats even better if its polished. :thumbup: 

looks great. craazzzzy stretch.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Lets hang out


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

KyleCrish said:


> the chrome looks a little foggy or blurry. i hope its just the picture.
> 
> those will look sick on the car. im not a fan of the nothelles or whatever they are called. those look best on 80's bimmers and mk2's.


 Lol kyle you really thought that was chrome?


Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

I really liked the nothelles, but these seem way more your style. I wanna see full car pics!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

passat_98 said:


> How do you like me now?


 full body shots:wave:


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

sickkk


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Only pic I got befroe my battery died


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Lol kyle you really thought that was chrome?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


 in the cell phone picture, yes.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

KyleCrish said:


> in the cell phone picture, yes.


 come on! barrels and lug holes are not shiny....you should know better, jk :laugh:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

matt it looks awesome! :thumbup: :beer: ic:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

passat_98 said:


> come on! barrels and lug holes are not shiny....you should know better, jk :laugh:


 i have a serious problem with paying attention to details. just the other day i couldnt figure out whether the fish i was filleting was a striped bass or a salmon. sadly it had bright orangey meat and i looked like a dumbass after fishing my whole life. :laugh: 

so yes, even with the dull barrels and lugholes i thought it was chrome lol.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

sp33dy said:


> matt it looks awesome! :thumbup: :beer: ic:


 sorry i didn't reply to your text but you woke me up. I was catching a nap cause I'm working the graveyard tonight


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

sooooo how about them nothelles? lol


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

ooops sorry :laugh: Ill fedex ya a six-pack :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm... not sure which wheels I liked better. Looks good but the front needs a little more low I think.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm... not sure which wheels I liked better. Looks good but the front needs a little more low I think.


 The jetta needs a wider fender I think


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Looks good Matt! :beer: 
Cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

passat_98 said:


> Only pic I got befroe my battery died


  
more pics?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

here's another pic :laugh: my camera is on the charger and I'm going to bed


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

passat_98 said:


> How do you like me now?


 This is how I want my new stance - KICKS ASSSSSSSSSSSSSS :laugh:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

went a meet tonight, I'll post pics as they come up


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

lovin the lines on the new jettas :thumbup:


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

:thumbup: better 100000+ better with the bentleys! but in the rear for me not low enough!! 

Matt, you have already made a notch in the frame or is that?


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

passat_98 said:


> went a meet tonight, I'll post pics as they come up


 sexy b!tch


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

JettaJokar said:


> :thumbup: better 100000+ better with the bentleys! but in the rear for me not low enough!!
> 
> Matt, you have already made a notch in the frame or is that?


 I'm getting a notch later this month but the rears are pretty much done. It's sitting on the lips


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

passat_98 said:


> went a meet tonight, I'll post pics as they come up


opcorn:


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

Dude, their cars are not without stability in curves?
can anyone explain the disadvantages of the air suspension?
:thumbup:


----------



## JettaJokar (Mar 11, 2010)

passat_98 said:


> I'm getting a notch later this month but the rears are pretty much done. It's sitting on the lips


thanks man!
So the notch will be worth it!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Vinicius F. [MKIII GL] said:


> Dude, their cars are not without stability in curves?
> can anyone explain the disadvantages of the air suspension?
> :thumbup:






JettaJokar said:


> thanks man!
> So the notch will be worth it!


yeah it'll get the fronts to sit level


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Vinicius F. [MKIII GL] said:


> can anyone explain the disadvantages of the air suspension?
> :thumbup:


Well, you drive around with a big tank in the back that can explode and injur hundreds on nearby roads. You also bounce around allot seeing as your riding on balloons. One big advantage is the ability to drive your car right into water and stay afloat.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

bahahahwaawhahah!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## ac1dburn (Mar 14, 2009)

ha people theses days ha, and @ matt, are you maxed out on your rears?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

ac1dburn said:


> ha people theses days ha, and @ matt, are you maxed out on your rears?


Negative. It's sitting on the rims


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

It never fails, those who have air will never admit that there are any bad things.

Sure there are dissadvantages. First of all while air suspension has improved greatly in the past few years its still not as nice of a ride as stock. However its good enough for me not to complain and say i am happy with mine.

There there is that possibility of having issues with the managment setup, leaks, blowing up bags and what not. So really there are more things to worry about, but there are the good things first and foremost the cool factor, nothing better than seeing ppls jaw drop when dumping it in the middle of the traffic.ic:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah there are disadvantages but you can over come most of those if you buy quality products and take the time to do your setup right. My CC was problem free for 15 months till I took the bags off, I put it on the tiguan and I've had mysterious leaks since. The Jetta is doing fine except for the right front but it's too cold to go looking for it.


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

my english is bad :facepalm:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

my portuguese is bad :facepalm:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

:laugh:


----------

